# Willing to drive 150 miles for Work...



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

Willing to drive to central indiana or ohio for work.....

call or text me at 708-670-0949


Nick prsport


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

]Willing to drive to Indiana, Michigan or Ohio for work.....

Yes I'm Desperate for work...

call or text me at 708-670-0949


Nick prsport


----------

